# Cottonwood in ark



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone have any info about the cottonwood that is below the play holes in the Ark.

Is it runnable in a raft Just got back to town and people ate talking about it


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw them down there doing removal work on Friday, but it doesn't sound like they got the whole thing.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...er-downstream-of-lower-salida-wave-53500.html


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Root wad is upstream of tree in center of river, tree spans most of river. There is a raft-width passage on both sides. Hug the bank regardless of which side you decide to pass, but don't go center.


----------

